# Thrunite TN42



## Magio (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody seen this new light Thrunite just released, the TN42? Claimed range of 1550m and 600750lux! A real beast! 
http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-rechargeable-led-searchlight/


----------



## Lumenwolf (Aug 23, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting a review on that bad boy


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 23, 2016)

I sometimes read that the LED revolution has slowed down in recent years. The biggest gains, so the argument goes, were had early on. Flashlights such as the *ThruNiteTN42* and the *Acebeam K70* make it easy to disagree.

Heck, the neutral-white *Convoy L6* I have is a well-built flashlight that pumps out 3200 lumens, and it can be had for only about $50 USD. That's revolutionary!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 23, 2016)

That is impressive for a STOCK light If those are accurate numbers[especially cd's]  Not far behind my *TK61vn V4 *which is ~1800 lumens and ~770Kcd!**:twothumbs


----------



## Capolini (Aug 23, 2016)

*@ keeping it light

*​How far does that convoy throw??? Never saw any numbers on it.my guess is 100/150Kcd.


----------



## scs (Aug 23, 2016)

An even bigger head so more throw; I don't see what all the buzz is about.
Aside from the use of domeless emitters, increase in throw has been achieved by brute force: more lumens and bigger heads.
We already know that can be done and practicality is the limit down that path.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 23, 2016)

Capolini said:


> *@ keeping it light
> 
> *​How far does that convoy throw??? Never saw any numbers on it.my guess is 100/150Kcd.




Nah, not that far. It's more of a flood-monster, albeit, a small one by the standards being set recently. Runs on 2x26650.

In his video review of the neutral-white version, MHanlen reports only 3,278 lumens, 70,011 candela and 529 meters. The cool-white version should do better. It is rated for a nominal 3800 lumens.


----------



## Magio (Aug 23, 2016)

I got a Maxabeam so I probably wont be buying it, on top of the fact I just bought the TN40, but it is amazing how quickly LED is closing the gap with HID. This light outhrows most HID flashlights that I know of and has close to the same number of lumens. Itll probably be just a short while and we will see LED lights with 3000 lumens and this lux.


----------



## tab665 (Aug 24, 2016)

i agree with the statements being made comparing these new LED lights to HIDs. vinh has allready gotten the TN40 to basically match the throw and output of a 40 watt polarion.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2016)

Interesting to see this new light from Thrunite, 1500mt throw is insane. I personally would have liked to see it come with user replaceable batteries but else this light looks similar to TN40.


----------



## Underdriven (Aug 25, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Interesting to see this new light from Thrunite, 1500mt throw is insane. I personally would have liked to see it come with user replaceable batteries but else this light looks similar to TN40.




On the Thrunite website the TN42 has user replaceable batteries ie. supply your own and the TN42C has the built in battery and supplied charger like the TN40. ( Yes your right they should have a "C" after the TN40)


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 29, 2016)

Just saw this today, I'm definitely looking forward to a review. It's good to see more companies making dedicated throwers and using domeless emitters.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 29, 2016)

WOW! That must be a real monster thrower.

A must have for me.

But i don't like, the strobe, is NOT at full power 2000 lumens, but only at 680 lumens.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 29, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> WOW! That must be a real monster thrower.
> 
> A must have for me.
> 
> But i don't like, the strobe, is NOT at full power 2000 lumens, but only at 680 lumens.



Agree 100%.
Is it possible to bring the strobe up to full power?


----------



## swan (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nice, this is what i have been waiting for. My tn32 has served me well and still is very impressive at 200kcd but this is in a different league. 

A stock light that has 2000 lumens, 600kcd that i can use my 18650,s in and cost $200. Good to see manufacturers use the new cree xhp35 to its potential and the performance matchs or exceeds much more expensive and overdriven xml based lights that are less efficient and run too hot.

Sure am glad i did not order the acebeam k70 in haste.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 29, 2016)

For the TN42,I wonder what the step down on turbo is? I guess I will have to wait for a review from SB or others. Basing on the other TN lights I had I am guessing it will manage heat pretty well. I forget what my TN32 was,,,,,I was able to step it back up again w/ no problem w/ heat not being an issue for the duration of the battery charge. Only exception would be very warm summer evenings,like this summer!


----------



## swan (Aug 29, 2016)

Capolini said:


> For the TN42,I wonder what the step down on turbo is? I guess I will have to wait for a review from SB or others. Basing on the other TN lights I had I am guessing it will manage heat pretty well. I forget what my TN32 was,,,,,I was able to step it back up again w/ no problem w/ heat not being an issue for the duration of the battery charge. Only exception would be very warm summer evenings,like this summer!



Yes i hope someone can report the regulation and stepdown on the highest mode.
As you point out the original handles heat very well with its physical mass and held a pretty flat regulation after the 10% stepdown and would expect Thrunite to carry over the same behaviour.

The TN 42 with the xhp35 hi at 2000 lumens, larger surface area, should use less overall wattage [compared to the tn 32 at 6 amps] and in turn be more efficient, cooler running light with massive candella.

Lets say it steps down up to 15% from start, then it will still throw 510kcd and have 1700 lumens = very impressive.

Capolini i still remember you reporting your impressions on you newest lights, running them on full bore for one hour, which was un biased real world usage and a valuable gauge on reliability for me. Even though you had a hiccup with your first tn generally the whole tn series has been super reliable. [mine perfect]

The new ui in single button form appeals also, as i do not need two hands or swap grip to turn it on/off or change modes. Looks good Thrunite, keep them coming.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 29, 2016)

swan said:


> Yes i hope someone can report the regulation and stepdown on the highest mode.
> As you point out the original handles heat very well with its physical mass and held a pretty flat regulation after the 10% stepdown and would expect Thrunite to carry over the same behaviour.
> 
> The TN 42 with the xhp35 hi at 2000 lumens, larger surface area, should use less overall wattage [compared to the tn 32 at 6 amps] and in turn be more efficient, cooler running light with massive candella.
> ...



Yes,,,you have a good memory! For the most part I run ALL my lights on turbo until heat is a factor or step down. Most of my lights are modded by Vinh,,,,CAPO my Siberian demands the highest output so he can see his prey from 500 yards away! :twothumbs


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 30, 2016)

swan said:


> Very nice, this is what i have been waiting for. My tn32 has served me well and still is very impressive at 200kcd but this is in a different league.
> 
> A stock light that has 2000 lumens, 600kcd that i can use my 18650,s in and cost $200. Good to see manufacturers use the new cree xhp35 to its potential and the performance matchs or exceeds much more expensive and overdriven xml based lights that are less efficient and run too hot.
> 
> Sure am glad i did not order the acebeam k70 in haste.


.

I have a K70,but I bought it at a very sensible price.
If there is a review and comparison,between K70 and the Thrunite TN42,and if I understand that the latter is way better,I would buy the 42.


----------



## seery (Aug 30, 2016)

How does the overall quality of the bigger Thrunite lights compare to the Fenix TK75 or Acebeam K60/K70?


----------



## DBCstm (Sep 1, 2016)

I just pre-ordered the TN42 as it was more than I could resist. Wondering if I'll be able to tweak it a bit? I've built a Convoy L2 with led4power LD-2 driver modified to run the 12V XHP-35 and saw 3.13A draw with 2987 lumens, the reflector is considerably smaller than this one and as such yields 232Kcd. Point being, Thrunite is running the 12V emitter well inside the safe zone to get 2000 lumens so it should be pretty efficient and the heat well controlled. Might have found a light I'll leave in stock form for a change! 
Sept 20th is said to be the date of release, so it won't be too terribly long...


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 1, 2016)

"How does the overall quality of the bigger Thrunite lights compare to the Fenix TK75 or Acebeam K60/K70?"

Better than either of those IMHO


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

I can see 700-800kcd from this with some more current


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 1, 2016)

It looks like a really interesting light! My concern about it is how the side switch is designed, since the light does not have any lockout mode. Is the switch protruding or recessed? Is there a possibility for accidental activation?



Capolini said:


> Yes,,,you have a good memory! For the most part I run ALL my lights on turbo until heat is a factor or step down. Most of my lights are modded by Vinh,,,,CAPO my Siberian demands the highest output so he can see his prey from 500 yards away! :twothumbs



I fully agree with Capolini! If there is a turbomode, it is supposed to be used as often and long as possible, with as little stepdown as possible! Turbomode all the way!


----------



## seery (Sep 1, 2016)

precisionworks said:


> "How does the overall quality of the bigger Thrunite lights compare to the Fenix TK75 or Acebeam K60/K70?"
> 
> Better than either of those IMHO


Great. Thank you. 

The TN42 will be my first Thrunite...looking forward to it.


----------



## Thorch (Sep 1, 2016)

Where does this end....
In the future you put your light on and the back of your head light's up :laughing:

Does Thrunite also come with a super TN 41 with 4x XHP35 HI LEDs. I like a super flooder/ good thrower combination :naughty:


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

Thorch said:


> Where does this end....
> In the future you put your light on and the back of your head light's up :laughing:
> 
> Does Thrunite also come with a super TN 41 with 4x XHP35 HI LEDs. I like a super flooder/ good thrower combination :naughty:



tn40vn does :naughty: only 8700lm and 500kcd.............

Spec 4 is the one
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?421458-TN40vn-Should-T6vn-be-scared-!


----------



## Thorch (Sep 1, 2016)

DBCstm said:


> I just pre-ordered the TN42 as it was more than I could resist. Wondering if I'll be able to tweak it a bit? I've built a Convoy L2 with led4power LD-2 driver modified to run the 12V XHP-35 and saw 3.13A draw with 2987 lumens, the reflector is considerably smaller than this one and as such yields 232Kcd. Point being, Thrunite is running the 12V emitter well inside the safe zone to get 2000 lumens so it should be pretty efficient and the heat well controlled. Might have found a light I'll leave in stock form for a change!
> Sept 20th is said to be the date of release, so it won't be too terribly long...



You have to wait for at least a freaking 20 days, the horror. There must be someone who already gets this light for a review. I can't wait that long....


----------



## Thorch (Sep 1, 2016)

OMG I wished I never saw this TN40vn light. Only $380 for the head, so you buy half a flashlight


----------



## ven (Sep 1, 2016)

Thorch said:


> OMG I wished I never saw this TN40vn light. Only $380 for the head, so you buy half a flashlight




You can get the handle part for $80 or complement it with a tn36UTvn and have a 13,000lm flood monster , then share the handle


----------



## seery (Sep 1, 2016)

You guys wanting the Neutral or Cool white?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 1, 2016)

Curse you ThruNite!!!

I'm a sucker for these throw monsters/white laser beams. I preordered one directly from ThruNite, and will report the comparison against an OLight SR95S-UT and AceBeam K70 ASAP. 

Cheers,
John C. 

P.S. - It continues to be a GREAT time to be a flashaholic!


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 1, 2016)

Am I the only one that finds a "0.80 lumen" firefly mode on a throw monster like this kinda silly?


----------



## tab665 (Sep 1, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Am I the only one that finds a "0.80 lumen" firefly mode on a throw monster like this kinda silly?


no, your not alone. (start sarcasm) why not throw in a diffuser for people who like flood too? (end sarcasm).


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 1, 2016)

tab665 said:


> no, your not alone. (start sarcasm) why not throw in a diffuser for people who like flood too? (end sarcasm).



Good one! :twothumbs


----------



## seery (Sep 1, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> I preordered one directly from ThruNite...!



Did you use the 10% off coupon code?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 1, 2016)

seery said:


> Did you use the 10% off coupon code?



Yes sir!


----------



## Thorch (Sep 2, 2016)

seery said:


> You guys wanting the Neutral or Cool white?



I know CW gives more bright light , but I prefer NW. The 12-15% less overall brightness difference is almost not noticeable for the eyes.


----------



## Thorch (Sep 2, 2016)

seery said:


> Did you use the 10% off coupon code?



For this light it is only 10% or do you have another coupon code.

Total order amount $0 - $299:
Coupon code: THRUNITE

Percentage off: 5% 



Total order above $300:
Coupon code: VIP

Percentage off: 10%


----------



## seery (Sep 2, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Yes sir!


Awesome. Eagerly awaiting your side by side comparison to the K70. 



Thorch said:


> I know CW gives more bright light , but I prefer NW. The 12-15% less overall brightness difference is almost not noticeable for the eyes.


True. It'll be a hard choice. 



Thorch said:


> For this light it is only 10% or do you have another coupon code.


Nope. Just the 10%. 

If someone has one better, hopefully they will share it.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 3, 2016)

seery said:


> You guys wanting the Neutral or Cool white?



Always neutral when it's an option. By the way: interesting light!


----------



## swan (Sep 3, 2016)

seery said:


> You guys wanting the Neutral or Cool white?



Cool white = more power, more efficiency, white beam, not yellow.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 3, 2016)

swan said:


> Cool white = more power, more efficiency, white beam, not yellow.



I will pose a question here. How could cool white have more output and be more efficient at the same time? Anything is possible but that does not make sense to me!

Like anything else tint is a matter of preference. I started off liking cool white because that is all I knew,,,today I prefer the warmer tints by far......easier on the eyes, makes the landscape more natural. I have over 15 modded lights and they are all warmer,,closer to neutral than cool white. As far as the output goes it really is not that noticeable b/w the Two. What makes the cool white look brighter is just that,,it is white instead of an amber type tint!

I still have a few cool white lights and they remind me of a spot light type tint,too white for me!


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 3, 2016)

Thorch said:


> I know CW gives more bright light , but I prefer NW. The 12-15% less overall brightness difference is almost not noticeable for the eyes.



I personally find NW or warm brighter as the extra colour gives the impression of illumination. CW just turns black to grey to white imo.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 3, 2016)

swan said:


> Cool white = more power, more efficiency, white beam, not yellow.



Or you could say: neutral white = white beam, not bluish. 
Cool white may alone be perceived as white, but as soon you compare to a warmer tint it looks bluish. In the same way neutral is alone perceived as white but compared to cool tint it may look yellowish.The small gain of output with cool white compared to neutral white does not weigh up against the better color rendition and eye comfortability of the neutral white. But that's just my personal opinion.

Edit: I consider neutral white as ~5000K. While 4000K(often called neutral) actually is warm and yellowish, 5000K is not. Everything between 4000-5000K is great though, nothing wrong with a nice yellowish tint.


----------



## swan (Sep 3, 2016)

Capolini said:


> I will pose a question here. How could cool white have more output and be more efficient at the same time? Anything is possible but that does not make sense to me!



I guess as an example, if you look at each time Cree releases a Brighter led bin [ eg xml2 u3 - u4 ] they are more efficient because they require less current at the same lumen level.

Take for example the fact that a zebra mk111 w can only produce 1150 lumens for the same amount time and current draw that the zebralight sc600 mk111 CW at 1300 lumens.

When i first joined this forum i bought many neutral/warm lights at the advice of others, but after a while, i found they make anything coloured white, cars, walls, sand etc look un natural. I really like the premium cw 1D tints in xpg2 xml2 and xpl and i have slowly changed back any led that is unsightly yellow, brown or nichia pink.

I agree totally tint is personal preference never seen a white neutral only yellow.


----------



## xtibi (Sep 3, 2016)

swan said:


> I guess as an example, if you look at each time Cree releases a Brighter led bin [ eg xml2 u3 - u4 ] they are more efficient because they require less current at the same lumen level.
> 
> Take for example the fact that a zebra mk111 w can only produce 1150 lumens for the same amount time and current draw that the zebralight sc600 mk111 CW at 1300 lumens.
> 
> ...


Swan, entirely agree with you. [emoji1] 
I tried and tried many times NW beam, but not for me. Indors, I like only 2700-3000 Kelvin with hi CRI, but outdoors is another story. 
I bought two weeks ago one Armytek Wizard headlamp warm white HI CRI. It's on the way. This is final try for me, I guess. [emoji6]


----------



## richbuff (Sep 3, 2016)

swan said:


> Cool white = more power, more efficiency, white beam, not yellow.


...nor green. 

Some of all this is objective science, some of this is subjective. Cool white looks brighter. Hint of green looks a lot better outdoors, on foliage, than indoors.

NW lights make my CW look blue, and CW makes my NW lights look a hint of red.


----------



## seery (Sep 3, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> I preordered one directly from ThruNite...



Did you order the cool white or neutral white?


----------



## amaretto (Sep 8, 2016)

We got a TN42 for reviews and passaround in another forum, perhaps you are interested in runtimes on turbo:




minutes



beamshotcomparison to Acebeam K70, distance is 650 meters.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 8, 2016)

^^^^^ Thanks

The spill/flood looks to be slightly brighter on the K70. I am guessing that the hot spot is a bit more on the TN42?


----------



## seery (Sep 8, 2016)

The K70 has already been out for ~6 months...and that's the best Thrunite could do?

Glad I didn't pre-order the TN42.


----------



## thejrod (Sep 8, 2016)

What a fickle bunch. TN42 looks like a good bit higher intensity from that beam shot than the Acebeam.


----------



## amaretto (Sep 8, 2016)

Of course the K70 has a brighter spill because it has more lumens than TN42. 
K70 = 2600 lm
TN42 = 2000 lm

But i measured 507.500 cd (K70) against 682.500 cd (TN42)

The TN42 only draws 2.2 A from the batteries.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 8, 2016)

DELETE


----------



## Capolini (Sep 8, 2016)

amaretto said:


> Of course the K70 has a brighter spill because it has more lumens than TN42.
> K70 = 2600 lm
> TN42 = 2000 lm
> 
> ...


----------



## seery (Sep 8, 2016)

amaretto said:


> Of course the K70 has a brighter spill because it has more lumens than TN42.
> K70 = 2600 lm
> TN42 = 2000 lm



The brighter spill of the K70 is more likely a result of reflector design vs. the 600 lumens.

Isn't the 2.2A about the same draw as the K70?

Looking forward to reading more from you guys over @ taschenlampen-forum.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 8, 2016)

im digging that runtime graph!!! all the more excited to see what vinh can push out of this monster.


----------



## swan (Sep 9, 2016)

amaretto said:


> Of course the K70 has a brighter spill because it has more lumens than TN42.
> K70 = 2600 lm
> TN42 = 2000 lm
> 
> ...



Thanks amaretto for your beamshots, runtime and measurements. 

The 175 000 extra candelas over the k70 is really noticeable on the target, as is the intense laser like extra long column of light = really impressive.

Its big head is certainly the key to its intensity and i am sure someone will put a XPG2 for over 1 000 000 candela before long. 

Looks like Thrunite TN42 has taken over as the longest throwing led stock light and it will take something special and with a large reflector to knock this new current king of intensity off its thrown.


----------



## amaretto (Sep 9, 2016)

There will be two versions of the light, one with battery pack and the other (i tested) with battery carrier. Shorter unprotected cells fit as well as longer protected cells.
Because of the (only) 2.2 amps on turbo high current cells are not neccessary.


----------



## Luminater (Sep 9, 2016)

amaretto said:


> There will be two versions of the light, one with battery pack and the other (i tested) with battery carrier. Shorter unprotected cells fit as well as longer protected cells.
> Because of the (only) 2.2 amps on turbo high current cells are not neccessary.



2.2A 8.4V so Power to LED is about 18W ?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm glad I DID pre-order. 

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 9, 2016)

tab665 said:


> im digging that runtime graph!!! all the more excited to see what vinh can push out of this monster.



As am I, but I'm willing to bet that Thrunite is catching on and (obviously), running their de-domed emitters at much higher current levels to get this kind of performance, so there may not be much more that Vinh can do.


----------



## seery (Sep 17, 2016)

Beam pics are courtesy of our friends over at taschenlampen.






.




.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 20, 2016)

seery said:


> The K70 has already been out for ~6 months...and that's the best Thrunite could do?
> 
> Glad I didn't pre-order the TN42.



Me too,after this beamshot.I love my K70.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 20, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Me too,after this beamshot.I love my K70.



Most likely the images above were made with camera ISO/aperture/shutter speed autoleveling. This is why you see no difference in beam intensity. The beams should be taken side by side, not on different images.

P.S.: Tried to inspect original images, but they are not original -- EXIF fields are empty. An original image from a camera contains full info on exposition -- ISO, aperture, shutter speed.


----------



## seery (Sep 20, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Most likely the images above were made with camera ISO/aperture/shutter speed autoleveling. This is why you see no difference in beam intensity.


No auto exposure. He stated those were taken with a test shot and constant manual fixed exposure. The K70 just has noticeably brighter spill. 


The TN42 doesn't look too bad, but the PWM is a bummer.


----------



## seery (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's a great review of the TN42.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/thrunite-tn42-review-test-erfahrungsbericht.50795/


----------



## SG Hall (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting that seery, and thanks to amaretto for the pics and for doing the review on TLF. It looks like a fantastic light to me. If we are turning up our noses to a stock light that puts up nearly 700kcd, then we're forgetting where we were just a little over a year ago when we hit 1000ms of range. The beamshots look amazing, with less scatter than the K70 thanks to the big reflector. 

Disappointments are PWM, I assume on low, and no lockout. Could be wrong on that last one as I don't read German. Oh, and no holster, but that shouldn't be a problem unless you actually want your strides around your ankles. [emoji51]


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 20, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Thanks for posting that seery, and thanks to amaretto for the pics and for doing the review on TLF. It looks like a fantastic light to me. If we are turning up our noses to a stock light that puts up nearly 700kcd, then we're forgetting where we were just a little over a year ago when we hit 1000ms of range. The beamshots look amazing, with less scatter than the K70 thanks to the big reflector.
> 
> Disappointments are PWM, I assume on low, and no lockout. Could be wrong on that last one as I don't read German. Oh, and no holster, but that shouldn't be a problem unless you actually want your strides around your ankles. [emoji51]


If you use Google translator good for the whole url,and you translate to English,you will be satisfied 95%.


----------



## SG Hall (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Theodore41, it wouldn't work in the app, but I'll fire up the Mac and try it.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 20, 2016)

Today is Thrunite's anticipated release date of this monster. :twothumbs

Looking forward to putting it alongside my K70 and SR95S-UT.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 20, 2016)

amaretto said:


> Of course the K70 has a brighter spill because it has more lumens than TN42.
> K70 = 2600 lm
> TN42 = 2000 lm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info and pics, amaretto, they are very helpful. It looks like this is a great light and I will probably have to add it to the collection after I sell a couple of other throwers to justify it.


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone recieved there TN42 yet?


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 23, 2016)

I like that this light does not demand very high drain cells and that normal protected 18650s are adequate.
But I wonder about the beam character: it probably has the most focused hotspot of all reflector lights until now. And I see at the picture that the LED is extremely small compared to the reflector. Can the hotspot be too small related to the spill so it will be perceived as "weird"?

Another question: what is the width of the spill? Compared to for example Olight SR52UT or Thrunite TN32/35? Anyone who knows?


----------



## ven (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks very similar to the k70 from beam pics, tad more intense hot spot, tad less bright in the spill. I like some bright spill as i find it adds more use for my needs(personal)


----------



## DBCstm (Sep 25, 2016)

I got my TN42 yesterday, very impressive light. I measured the following...

Firefly at 1.28 lumens
Low at 56.17 lumens
Med at 337.07 lumens
High at 1010.85 lumens
Turbo at 2463.30 lumens

Lux at 702.5Kcd for 1676.31M throw. Tonight I tested it at one mile, my wife downrange with a sheet of paper. She could easily read the paper at a mile by the light of the TN42. Dark night, threatening storms, heavy clouds. 

I have the non-rechargeable and it's loaded with 4 Samsung 30Q cells. 

Exceptional light, for sure!

An interesting factoid. The sample pass around light pictured at Taschenlampen is serial number 2. The text is on the ramped section of the head. My light has the RoHS label and is serial number 2, with text on the bezel. Apparently a few changes were made to the production lights. I am not complaining, not one little bit, as it's the most throw from a factory light I've ever seen by quite a margin.


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 25, 2016)

DBCstm said:


> I got my TN42 yesterday, very impressive light. I measured the following...
> 
> Firefly at 1.28 lumens
> Low at 56.17 lumens
> ...



700kcd for a stock light is insane. a vinh version with even better focusing and a power boost will be his best thrower for the money he has


----------



## Impossible lumens (Sep 25, 2016)

Pic wise I'm happy with my K70 and glad I don't have this light on order. One in each hand on a pitch dark night? I suspect I might change my mind.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 25, 2016)

Impossible lumens said:


> Pic wise I'm happy with my K70 and glad I don't have this light on order. One in each hand on a pitch dark night? I suspect I might change my mind.



I understand you,as I have a K70 too,but I don't know how much time I can resist ordering a TN42.I wait for the reviews first and who knows...


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 25, 2016)

DBCstm said:


> I got my TN42 yesterday, very impressive light. I measured the following...
> 
> Firefly at 1.28 lumens
> Low at 56.17 lumens
> ...



Did thrunite make a mistake when measuring output? You measured 500 lumens over spec.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 25, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> Did thrunite make a mistake when measuring output? You measured 500 lumens over spec.



Thrunite usually under rate their torches. 

TN36UT flood king, TN40 throw/spill king, TN42 throw king..... Clean sweep imo.


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 25, 2016)

KG_Tuning said:


> Thrunite usually under rate their torches.
> 
> TN36UT flood king, TN40 throw/spill king, TN42 throw king..... Clean sweep imo.



If they did underrate it it doesn't leave much room for modding. Vinh Didn't get much more out of the k70 probably not much performance gain left in the TN42 either.


----------



## SG Hall (Sep 25, 2016)

DBCstm said:


> I got my TN42 yesterday, very impressive light. I measured the following...
> 
> Firefly at 1.28 lumens
> Low at 56.17 lumens
> ...



Very impressive numbers indeed! Thanks for the input and cool idea to test it out in the field with a newspaper. [emoji106]


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 26, 2016)

Vinh doubled the power of the 36 and nearly quadrupled one of his 40's (spec 3), if he can double the 42 then 4000+ lumens! 

Btw I don't own it but the K60 beamshots always look stunning.


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

KG_Tuning said:


> Vinh doubled the power of the 36 and nearly quadrupled one of his 40's (spec 3), if he can double the 42 then 4000+ lumens!
> 
> Btw I don't own it but the K60 beamshots always look stunning.



The TN42 led is already driven pretty hard at 2500 lumens. I am no expert but I read about 3000 lumens is the max output of the XHP35 HI, still will be interesting to see what vinh can do. 

On a side note my TK61vn still out throws my K70vn with a NW XHP35 HI led.


----------



## seery (Sep 26, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> The TN42 led is already driven pretty hard at 2500 lumens.



2500?

Thrunite still shows 2000 lumens max on Turbo. Or have they already increased the output and just not updates their website?

http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-led-searchlight/


----------



## seery (Sep 26, 2016)

Beam pics are courtesy of our friends over at taschenlampen.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/beamshots-von-pocket-throwern-eagtac-sx30c2-bis-zu-den-großen-tüten-thrunite-tn42.51004/#post-697886







.


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 26, 2016)

seery said:


> 2500?
> 
> Thrunite still shows 2000 lumens max on Turbo. Or have they already increased the output and just not updates their website?
> 
> http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-led-searchlight/



That's what the first people to own one have measured. They may have bumped the output to keep ahead of the k70. I can't see them measuring 500 lumens out. We will have to wait on more reviews.


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, i broke down and ordered a NW version on amazon just now and shoukd have it friday. Now i just need the tn40 to have the set, tn36, tn40, tn42


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Sep 27, 2016)

What batteries should i get, protected or unprotected? 2900mah is cheaper in protected but am i better off with some 3400-3500mah?

thanks


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 27, 2016)

I always like a unprotected button top cell. This leaves them a bit easier to get in and out of battery carriers in any light. This also means I can use the in my high drain lights as well.

Samsung 30Q 3000mah is one of my favourite but Lg has some 3500mah cell now good for 10amps


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Sep 28, 2016)

I just ordered the sanyo/panasonic NCR18650GA 3500 mah protected as i lind of like protected in lights that aren't modded. Hopefully they be here by saterday.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 28, 2016)

Unfortunately there is seldom information of how much ampere a certain battery is able to provide. Are protected Keeppower 3500mAh cells good for this light? Or protected Eagletac 3400mAh?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, so... got my TN42 yesterday, and pure and simple, it has my Acebeam K70 beat by at least the same margin that the K70 beat my Olight SR95S-UT. 

Well worth the coin. I wish I could do pictures to share (but I can't... sorry!), but it's a clear victory for the TN42.


P.S. - Keep your eye on the market place here in the next day or 2 if you are interested in a very lightly used mint condition Acebeam K70 at a substantial discount!


----------



## seery (Sep 28, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Yeah, so... got my TN42 yesterday...



Since you've got both, do your samples appear in line with the photos in posts #64 and #88?

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/beamshots-von-pocket-throwern-eagtac-sx30c2-bis-zu-den-großen-tüten-thrunite-tn42.51004/#post-697886

Aside from the TN42 having a tad more spot and the K70 more spill, there doesn't seem to be much difference between them.

Several have said the TN42 is a lot bigger than they were hoping for (compared to the K70).


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 29, 2016)

seery said:


> Since you've got both, do your samples appear in line with the photos in posts #64 and #88?



Yes sir, I would say that the shots of the tower with the "112" on it are perfectly representative of what I saw out on my acreage last night. This is a really sweet light.


----------



## seery (Sep 29, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Yes sir, I would say that the shots of the tower with the "112" on it are perfectly representative of what I saw out on my acreage last night. This is a really sweet light.



Thank you, sir.

As much as I'd prefer a bit more spill, don't think I'll be able to resist getting one much longer.

Now that you have it in hand, how does the build quality [threads, machining, anodizing, reflector, etc.] compare to the K70?

How does the switch feel?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 29, 2016)

seery said:


> ... how does the build quality [threads, machining, anodizing, reflector, etc.] compare to the K70?
> 
> How does the switch feel?



The build quality is very good but the switch is kind-of soft, just like my ThruNite TN36 which I'm not s big fan of... but it works (I prefer a positive "CLICK"). I also prefer being able to eliminate parasitic drain via a switch like on the K70, but unscrewing the body tube a bit on the TN42 works just as well, though be it less conveniently. 

Cheers!
-John C.


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just got mine today and man this is a huge light. So far i like it and cant wait untill it gets dark, i got the neutral white version as i'm not a fan of cool white.


----------



## seery (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks John, appreciate the feedback.

Here is a nice video showing the TN42 in action.


----------



## geal (Sep 30, 2016)

Just got mine and i love it! This light is fantastic! Build quality is excellent and button on my sample is quite firm and "clicky". My only dissapointment so far is that i live in a crowded neighborhood with a smallish backyard and I'm trying to be considerate of my neighbors :sigh: I need to get to a park soon to really test this baby but damn this thing lights up trees down the block like i'm standing right next to them. To me though one of the things I'm most impressed with is the tint. I ordered the neutral and at first I thought i might have gotten a cool white. After comparing it to my Fenix TK-75 and Thrunite TN-35 I realized that it is just a really nice pure white...much more neutral/natural than the TK-75 (which doesn't have a bad tint at all) and similar to MT-G2 in TN-35. I actually thinks it's a little more natural white than the 35 

Pic is on high not turbo and shows mostly spill which is amazingly consistent in tint throughout.


----------



## maukka (Sep 30, 2016)

How's the PWM? Does other modes than moon use it and how fast is it?


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 30, 2016)

seery said:


> Since you've got both, do your samples appear in line with the photos in posts #64 and #88?
> 
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...großen-tüten-thrunite-tn42.51004/#post-697886
> 
> ...


Looking at these beamshots,I agree 100%.So as,having a K70,I pass TN42.At least now.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 30, 2016)

Just sold my K70 as the TN42 is indeed that much better (after having put them side-by-side). 

Stop living in denial guys, this light is worth it, and that's coming from someone who has not been a big fan of ThruNite in the past. 

As to the size, it's not that much larger is diameter than the K70, but it's that very dimension that's directly responsible for the improved throw, so I'm good with it! 

The only thing in my arsenal that out-throws my new TN42 is my MaxiBeam, which I'm confident will never be beat.

Cheers,
-John C.


----------



## drummer132132 (Sep 30, 2016)

I missed the pwm part. So it has pwm in lower modes?


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2016)

Flight_Deck said:


> Just sold my K70 as the TN42 is indeed that much better (after having put them side-by-side).
> 
> Stop living in denial guys, this light is worth it...



Going to order one in the next few days, just can't decide on tint. 

Do you have the NW or CW?


----------



## Flight_Deck (Sep 30, 2016)

seery said:


> Do you have the NW or CW?



I went with the CW as while the color rendition is surely not as accurate (as it would be with the NW), it seems to reach a bit farther to my eye, and in my humble opinion. 

Cheers,
John C.


----------



## drummer132132 (Sep 30, 2016)

I missed the pwm part. So it has pwm in lower modes?

Just read the review and saw the part about pwm. Hope it's just isolated to moonlight and if it is that's not bad.


----------



## mjgsxr (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi folks here's a link to a [FONT=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]spanish review. Lots of great pics and info. Google translate does a good job. Not sure if the TN42 has made much of a step forward form this review or not.

http://www.forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12790
[/FONT]


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2016)

New video [uploaded today] with side-by-side K70 vs. TN42 beam comparisons.


----------



## drummer132132 (Sep 30, 2016)

mjgsxr said:


> Hi folks here's a link to a [FONT=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]spanish review. Lots of great pics and info. Google translate does a good job. Not sure if the TN42 has made much of a step forward form this review or not.
> 
> http://www.forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12790
> [/FONT]



Can't tell was the TN42 CW or NW in that review?


----------



## maukka (Sep 30, 2016)

drummer132132 said:


> Can't tell was the TN42 CW or NW in that review?



There's a picture of the TN42 box. NW box is checked.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 30, 2016)

I am very much interested in TN42. According to what I understand it works well with normal protected batteries and with the option of neutral white tint. I also wonder about the switch. I read that it's not very distinct which I prefer. The important thing with the switch is that it doesn't jump over levels, though. I also have the same question as member *drummer132132* asked about PWM.


----------



## Patt (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm waiting for the Thrunite 42vn ... 

Patt


----------



## Patt (Oct 21, 2016)

ven said:


> I can see 700-800kcd from this with some more current



800 wouldn't be a problem I suppose...


----------



## Patt (Oct 21, 2016)

seery said:


> The K70 has already been out for ~6 months...and that's the best Thrunite could do?
> 
> Glad I didn't pre-order the TN42.



Maybe the batterie's of his 42 are a little low...?


----------



## vadimax (Oct 21, 2016)

maukka said:


> There's a picture of the TN42 box. NW box is checked.



And the bar code sticker reads (TN42 NW)


----------



## xdayv (Oct 23, 2016)

hey guys, can you confirm any visible pwm? on what level? annoyingly bad or acceptable?


----------



## vadimax (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't believe in Thrunite's PWM. Am I sick? Why should they introduce it if they avoided it earlier?


----------



## hpsafl (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

I got mine, and I did some test.
It don't have any PWM (tested with my phone).
I measured 598000cds
I do some pictures:
740 meters:
http://img2.indafoto.hu/2/1/188949_...04412_19b20c8d48d6d2d67160996a85bf8edb_xl.jpg
960 meters
http://img1.indafoto.hu/2/1/188949_...604414_8a37840c2211be9b59c31ef398fc7de2_l.jpg
1312 meters
http://img2.indafoto.hu/2/1/188949_...604416_55776e3d2e0dac5dad8d896831c49c14_l.jpg

If you interested in please pm to me, and I try to get a coupon


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 29, 2016)

*What a tight beam this new arrival has.*

It is tighter than my TN40 for sure.

The tint is a very nice and clean cool white.

The UI is typical Thrunite.

God only knows what will be the next flavour of the month in throwers or flooders for that matter.


CHEERS


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 7, 2016)

I just got my TN42 from a groupbuy and it is fabulous. The reflector and rest of the light are really well done. Mine is the 5000K version which doesn't disappoint as far as tint goes and the beam is smooth, too. The levels and UI all seem well thought out. Now I just have to wait for it to get dark!


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> I just got my TN42 from a groupbuy and it is fabulous. The reflector and rest of the light are really well done. Mine is the 5000K version which doesn't disappoint as far as tint goes and the beam is smooth, too. The levels and UI all seem well thought out. Now I just have to wait for it to get dark!


 where is the group buy?


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 7, 2016)

hpsafl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got mine, and I did some test.
> It don't have any PWM (tested with my phone).
> ...


 Your numbers are a bit low. This light is 650- 700 kcd stock.


----------



## MikeB. (Dec 7, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> where is the group buy?



Its closed now, I have one on the way yet from GB.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 7, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> where is the group buy?



As MikeB said, the group buy is over now. However, Thrunite has a 20% discount going until Dec. 23 on their entire product line so you are still good if you need one.

I took this thing out after dark and it's absolutely fantastic. It definitely has an edge on my K50vn, and that thing is incredible. The beam is really nice and smooth and the reflector is a pleasure to look at. Thrunite really outdid the competition with this light.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> As MikeB said, the group buy is over now. However, Thrunite has a 20% discount going until Dec. 23 on their entire product line so you are still good if you need one.
> 
> I took this thing out after dark and it's absolutely fantastic. It definitely has an edge on my K50vn, and that thing is incredible. The beam is really nice and smooth and the reflector is a pleasure to look at. Thrunite really outdid the competition with this light.



I decided to just preorder vinhs modded version. I figure why not get an extra 75kcd out of it lol


----------



## Theodore41 (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> As MikeB said, the group buy is over now. However, Thrunite has a 20% discount going until Dec. 23 on their entire product line so you are still good if you need one.
> 
> I took this thing out after dark and it's absolutely fantastic. It definitely has an edge on my K50vn, and that thing is incredible. The beam is really nice and smooth and the reflector is a pleasure to look at. Thrunite really outdid the competition with this light.



Where is this 20% of price reduction written please?


----------



## cclin (Dec 8, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Where is this 20% of price reduction written please?


http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-led-searchlight/
coupon code: Xmas


----------



## Theodore41 (Dec 8, 2016)

cclin said:


> http://www.thrunite.com/tn42-led-searchlight/
> coupon code: Xmas



Thank you very much cclin.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 8, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> I decided to just preorder vinhs modded version. I figure why not get an extra 75kcd out of it lol



I can't blame you for that. Man, this light in stock form is really impressive so it will be cool to see what more he can squeeze out of the TN42.


----------



## Theodore41 (Dec 30, 2016)

I finally made the decision and ordered it while on Christmas sale,ie -20%.I've got it today and have try it together with the K70.I have to say that I like my K70 more,after this comparison.And yes,the TN42 goes further,but the K70 has a richer beam,which I do like,plus the mode changing ring,which is very helpful .
So,I keep them both.:laughing:


----------



## richbuff (Dec 30, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I finally made the decision and ordered it while on Christmas sale,ie -20%.I've got it today and have try it together with the K70.I have to say that I like my K70 more,after this comparison.And yes,the TN42 goes further,but the K70 has a richer beam,which I do like,plus the mode changing ring,which is very helpful .
> So,I keep them both.:laughing:


I have been thinking about getting the TN42. 

How much further? Richer beam: Please describe. Please, pics, if you can.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2016)

I consider to get this thrower beast. Olight SR52UT is an extreme thrower and TN42 must be just amazing... 
And it's available in neutral white tint!


----------



## seery (Dec 30, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I've got it today and have try it together with the K70.I have to say that I like my K70 more,after this comparison.



My buddy received his TN42 on Wednesday.

Last night he went out and compared it to his K70 [at distances up to 900 yards].

This morning he sold the TN42.

Said the TN42 was a really nice light, but that he preferred the size, UI, build quality, and larger hot spot of the K70.


----------



## goods (Dec 30, 2016)

I may have to check out the K70. The TN42 is my entry into "throwers". Nothing to compare it to.


----------



## seery (Dec 31, 2016)

That second shot is amazing!

He said at ~400 yards the two were very close, at 5-600 yards the TN42 was clearly the better thrower, and at 900 yards there was no comparison. 

If the TN42 were the size of the K70, he would have kept both.

The only thing he really wished the TN42 had that it didn't was a way to lock it out [other than unscrewing it].

Although I cancelled my order, I'm going to reorder in the next week or two. 

Thanks for the beam shots goods. Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, very nice beamshots.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 1, 2017)

I measured the light today and I found 722,000 Cd at 4.7m.Impressed.Very tight beam throws a lot.


----------



## jurgo87 (Jan 1, 2017)

Acebean k70 CW in the left and TN42 NW in the right, TN is really more powerful


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 1, 2017)

Something more.When you need the light for self defense,it is better to use the TN42,than the K70,because of the large size and the tail switch of the latter.The side switch,is easier to push when the size is large.You can try it.


----------



## goods (Jan 1, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing. A tail switch on a light this size/weight would be really cumbersome. The side switch is perfect.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, I agree about the side switch vs. tail switch on big lights. I have both a K50vn and the TN42 and I do like and prefer the side switch on the TN42. The rotary control on the K50vn is nice but I do prefer the sideswitch to the rotary control and tail switch.


----------



## seery (Jan 1, 2017)

The K70 offers the best of both worlds. 

It has a "Standby" position on the control ring, flanked by Turbo and Strobe. 

Click the tail switch On, the control ring on Standby, and you have Instant access to On/Off, Turbo and Strobe [all via a slight twist of the control ring]. No need to use the tail switch. 

Under hard use [and abuse] and/or high stress situations, the K70's magnetic control ring will be more reliable and more intuitive than the complicated UI electronic side switch on the TN42.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 1, 2017)

seery said:


> The K70 offers the best of both worlds.
> 
> It has a "Standby" position on the control ring, flanked by Turbo and Strobe.
> 
> ...



I agree,but it is true that I can't press the tail switch in a hurry with my thumb,only with my index finger,which is not easy.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 1, 2017)

seery said:


> The K70 offers the best of both worlds.
> 
> It has a "Standby" position on the control ring, flanked by Turbo and Strobe.
> 
> ...



The K50 rotary ring works the same way as the K70 FYI. It is a good design for sure, but I still prefer the side switch of the TN42. I find no problem finding the switch of the TN42, and can access moonlight and turbo from off or the last mode used. It was well thought out, too. Both have true tactical applications and abilities.


----------



## seery (Jan 1, 2017)

It does sound well thought out. 

I'm excited to get the TN42 and try it out.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 1, 2017)

seery said:


> The K70 offers the best of both worlds.
> 
> It has a "Standby" position on the control ring, flanked by Turbo and Strobe.
> 
> ...



BTW, this UI has been copied from TN32. Strange that Thrunite didn't use it for its new lights.


----------



## seery (Jan 3, 2017)

vadimax said:


> BTW, this UI has been copied from TN32. Strange that Thrunite didn't use it for its new lights.


Agreed.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 8, 2017)

I come back because I found another kind of holding the light and turning it on.
I press the tail switch before leaving my house,and I put the ring to the neutral place,ie where it is not lighting. When it is time to turn the light on,I turn the ring with my thumb.One right click,and I have strobe mode,one left click,and I have turbo mode.


----------



## goods (Jan 10, 2017)

seery said:


> It does sound well thought out.
> 
> I'm excited to get the TN42 and try it out.



Please post your thoughts when you get a chance.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 11, 2017)

Theodore41 said:


> I come back because I found another kind of holding the light and turning it on.
> I press the tail switch before leaving my house,and I put the ring to the neutral place,ie where it is not lighting. When it is time to turn the light on,I turn the ring with my thumb.One right click,and I have strobe mode,one left click,and I have turbo mode.



Which light are you talking about? The TN42 has a side-switch only and not a control ring and tail-switch like the TN32 or Acebeam variants.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Tone said:


> Which light are you talking about? The TN42 has a side-switch only and not a control ring and tail-switch like the TN32 or Acebeam variants.



You are wright,this was about K70.It was something like a comparison between this and TN42,and I wrote about the ease of handling and using them,as I have them both, in a hurry as self defense.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 11, 2017)

Theodore41 said:


> You are wright,this was about K70.It was something like a comparison between this and TN42,and I wrote about the ease of handling and using them,as I have them both, in a hurry as self defense.



Ok, that's a good comparison. That is also a nice UI design. I have a K50vn and also had a TN31mb, which both use the same UI as the K70. It is well thought out.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 26, 2017)

seery said:


> It does sound well thought out.
> 
> I'm excited to get the TN42 and try it out.




did you ever get that tn42?


----------



## seery (Feb 26, 2017)

hahoo said:


> did you ever get that tn42?



Yes. But after using it several times, I had the same feelings about the light that my buddy did. 

I prefer the wider beam pattern, more compact size, and control ring UI of the K70.

Although it was an awesome light, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## richbuff (Feb 26, 2017)

I got my TN42vn two days ago. Beam profile/beam performance is similar to my K70vn. 

How the user interfaces, switches, and other features of the physical lights themselves differ is not important to me. More important to me is the beam profile/beam performance.

Of course, these two items have similar beam profile/beam performance, with the slightly larger light having a tighter beam with some more light on the center of the target. Not a lot more, just some more. 

The type of beam that these lights put out is very exciting. It is nice to have both of these lights; they complement each other very nicely. Differences in UI and switching make the duo more interesting to have and behold. My advice is to buy and have both.


----------



## RBH (May 28, 2017)

I've got a TN32vn, XPG2, 500 K lux, would I see an easily noticeable increase in down range illumination, (500-600 yards), with the stock TN42, or the TN42vn ?


----------



## SG Hall (May 31, 2017)

RBH said:


> I've got a TN32vn, XPG2, 500 K lux, would I see an easily noticeable increase in down range illumination, (500-600 yards), with the stock TN42, or the TN42vn ?



Good question! I can only help with the TN32UTvn with XPL PDT, which is 400k Lux, and there is a noticeable benefit with the 42vn. The XPG2 is a pencil beam, and a nice one too ( I had that one and swapped it for the XPL to make it more usable in my situation). The glare factor is inevitable though, so it can reduce the perception of light in the distance when you jump from 8-900 lumens up to 2000+. Easily noticeable? I suspect yes, but it might depend on the person a bit. [emoji4]


----------



## RBH (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I know what you mean about glare, if the air is very humid, a big bright beam can definitely be counterproductive.


----------



## hahoo (Jun 1, 2017)

water tower at 700 yards


control







tk61, around 500k luk
















tn42vn, 780k lux


----------



## RBH (Jun 2, 2017)

WOW, that's impressive, very informative. Thanks


----------



## Lexel (Aug 11, 2017)

I got today 50 of those nice NW XHP35 Hi E2-3C emitters.







Under UV orange






E2 is the highest flux bin for the XHP35 HI 
Better tint and neutral white and some more throw over the D4 flux bin


----------

